# Web  -  XGame -

## Equal

*XGame* -         ,     " ".  _  :_ [COLOR=#cdb5cd]http://xgame.net.ua/?255[/COLOR]_
_ *: * [COLOR=#cdb5cd]http://10.150.20.25/?255[/COLOR] 
1-   3      !!!      !!! 
-            ,         .
-             .
-     ,             .
-               .
-       ,     .
-         .
-      .
-          .
- XGame    .   ?     ?      !  *P.S.*    ,       * :* 
-  ;
- ;
-    ;
- 3  ;
-   ;
- 11  ;
-  ;
-   ;
-  ;
-  , , ;
- ;
-      ;
-   ( )  ;
-   ;
- ;
-  ;
- ;
-   ;
-   ;
-  ;
-   ;
-     ;
-  
-    .  * :* _ 
_ - http://xgame.net.ua/screen.php __  - http://10.150.20.25/screen.php

----------

